

Does your programming company helps students-in-need? - Annet
http://www.edoctrina.org/about-us

======
Annet
From their website:

"The members of the eDoctrina team are dedicated to: * Putting the best
educational tools in the hands of the nation’s teachers and students. *
Sending a majority of its profits back to students-in-need."

IMO, it's a great example worthy of imitation.

